# Advice for Planning a Tournament



## kittybreed (Sep 22, 2007)

I have not done any tournament planning in 15 years and have forgotten anything I used to know. Can anyone suggest a book or software that I can use to be sure that I won't leave out some important detail. I especially need to know about planning concessions. We plan to do our own. Good idea or bad? All help is appreciated.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't know....Why do concessions when it would be so much easier to let someone else handle that while you focus on the tourney itself?
You could find a local business that caters and let them handle it or call a local church or civic group (boy scouts, cancer support group, etc) and let them sell sodas, chips, and hot dogs to garner profit for their cause.

AoG


----------



## cohenp (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm not sure about martial arts tournaments but whenever we have wrestling tournaments we always let another sports team or whoever run the concession to fundraise. When it get's into bigger tournaments like provincals or whatever, I think we let sports teams do smaller things like sell programs and handle admissions, and I think part of the concession. Last year we had a deal with booster juice and booster juice came and sold smoothies and stuff. I think subway will do something like that too. Not necesarily making them to order, but bringing in premades or whatever. Something like that makes alot of sense.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey Kitty, 

I'm not an expert at much, but this is one of 'em.  Shoot me a pm or email and let's talk.


----------

